# A few Zefra brags! (Show rating and HIC)



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Last Sunday Zefra earned her "G" rating at our regional show. It was a real mess because she thought we were there to work (met up with a helper that has worked her, next to the blinds, etc.) my girl was being such a brat and being in the middle of her heat didn't help that's for sure! I basically wrote the whole thing off and went into the ring. She was totally out of character but oh well, we entertained the masses I guess.

Tonight Zefra was more in her element, she had something TO DO and totally rocked her HIC. The judge(s) who evaluated her really liked her and kept praising her. 

So in less than a week she earned her "G" rating and her HIC.

We have a few other things coming up in the next month or two if my schedule allows, so definitely a fun summer a head.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

CONGRATS on BOTH accomplishments!
BTW...I think your female can possibly receive an SG ...(with the right training and presentation).....especially when she matures a little more!


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

congrats on the titles


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats to you and Zef !!!


----------

